# hi everyone



## haffie (Feb 1, 2007)

let me introduce myself my name is antoinette 45 dutch but live in the uk.
learning to ride and loving it ..just wish that i started earlier.
favourite breed is haflingers but you don't see them much in the uk

does any of you own one or knows alot about them?
I would love to have my own but only been riding for a year and afraid that if i buy one now i mess things up 

anyone with advice please!!!!


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice to meet you, I am new myself to this forum. 

I suggest you take up lessons in whichever discipline you'd like to do. Before you purchase a new horse, try leasing one to see how you like it. When you and your instructor feel that you have enough experience, Id start looking around.

Make a list of what you want to see in your horse and how much you could afford to spend. Correct conformation, disposition, breed, height, level of training all are things important to know. Most importantly, be honest with yourself. Don't tell yourself, oh he might work out or he looks nice I like him. No. Don't settle for second best. It'll save you in the long run. :wink: 

You won't find a horse overnight. I spent 3 years! looking for my stallion that I now have (he is 2.5 years old now). And I still am having a hard time finding the perfect mares I want (been looking for almost 4 years now :roll: ).

Brittany


----------



## haffie (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for that ThorArb ,it's nice if people who knows what they are talking about give you advice  

Hope you find your perfect mares soon  [/b][/quote]


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

like fm said  Hello and welcome !


----------

